# I powerwashed my engine bay and got this.



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

I am working on cleaning up my cabrio engine bay after a little upgrade. I powerwashed it and got this white milky looking sh!t all over the inside of the bay. What is it? and does anybody know how to get rid of it?


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

What chemicals did your pressure wash it with? It appears to be chemical etching of the painted surfaces but it's hard to be certain.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (dopefishlives)*

that was just straight water getting the dirt and grease off


----------



## ebaradas (Jun 23, 2009)

that's part of the rust protection


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (ebaradas)*

Cosmoline from shipping. I've removed it with WD-40 and some cleaner like diluted simple green. Waterless hand cleaner works well too, since you can put a glop on the effected area and come back tomorrow after it's softened (providing it's been warm out).
I removed Ziebart from the entire engine compartment of my Cabriolet this way.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (brian81)*

sweet thanks i havent got a chance to try these out yet but i will be doing that real soon


----------

